# Trabant Coffee & Chai - Pioneer Square (Seattle)



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Trabant Coffee and Chai is one of Seattle's premier 'Third Wave' coffee bars. Trabant is committed to quality and fairness in all aspects of its business. It purchases only coffee beans that have scored extremely high on the cupping scale. Baristas undergo months of rigorous training, culminating in a hands-on exam, before they are allowed to make drinks for customers. Trabant was named Seattle's best coffee house in the 2005, 2007, and 2008 citysearch.com votes.

More...


----------

